

'Eye-Phone': Surgeons' tool - signa11
http://zumbeel.net/beta/news/details.php?rev_param=6970

======
noonespecial
_these images are transmitted through broadband to eye surgeons who are
located hundreds of thousands of miles away._

That's gonna be a hell of a phone bill.

